# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Alexander Eden's Gate Savage, All Trials, Mounts, Gear.

## SirocoStore

*Hello and Welcome to my Store*



We are Selling Alexander Eden's Gate Savage



-Eden's Gate: Resurrection (Savage)



-Eden's Gate: Descent (Savage)



-Eden's Gate: Inundation (Savage



-Eden's Gate: Sepulture (Savage)





All Trials 



Realm Reborn , Heavensward, Stormblood and Shadowbringers included all Mounts



-The Dancing Plague (Extreme)



-The Crown of the Immaculate (Extreme)



-Minstrel's Ballad: Hades's Elegy





Crafter, Gather, Battle Gear



- Facet 460 Item level





What I provide? 


*Professional Service.

Fast delivery. 

I offer a fair price.

100% Positive rating.

I'm trustworthy and reliable.*


Chaos Servers Available

Cerberus

Louisoix

Moogle

Omega

Ragnarok

Spriggan


Direct message me here or add me on Discord for more information  :Wink: .



Discord: Siroco#1683



Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. This is very important to me don't hesitate to message me, i'm more than willing to help you to answer your questions.



Thank you and i hope to see you soon!

----------

